
Use Your Raspberry Pi as Your Local Node.js Webserver - type0
http://blog.derhess.de/2016/06/12/use-your-raspberry-pi-as-your-local-nodejs-webserver/
======
AstroJetson
I have a Pi 3 that I use for this. It runs a number of apps and is a very good
Node Server.

I also run IBM's Node-Red on the same server as part of my home control system

